# Best Pre emergent for bermuda.



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I am trying to get everything ready to spray pre emergent on my midland 99 Bermuda I had spriged last year and was wondering what has worked best for everybody? Last year it was pretty clean other than some crab and barnyard grass. I would like to clean it up the best I can becuse I would like to make some good quilty small squares for horse hay this year. I have heard that prowel H20 works ok but was wondering if there is anything better? I have planes on what ever I spray pre emerge I will also mix in some glyphosate to take care of any winter grasses or weeds that are in there if any. Thanks


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Prowl h 2 o is all I ever sprayed for pre emerge, trying to control crabgrass can be an exercise in patience......good luck


----------



## Randy Litton (Jan 21, 2018)

We plan to use 3 pt./A by February 2018, any thing less is suppose to not offer sufficient control through out hay season.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> We plan to use 3 pt./A by February 2018, any thing less is suppose to not offer sufficient control through out hay season.


3 pts of prowel h20? Have you ever used it before? If so what results did you have? Thanks


----------



## Randy Litton (Jan 21, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> We plan to use 3 pt./A by February 2018, any thing less is suppose to not offer sufficient control through out hay season.


I misspoke as the politicians say; 3 qt/acre.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I misspoke as the politicians say; 3 qt/acre.


I just ain't never heard many of them own up to even that level of contempt.....generally it's a complete categoric denial.....but if the category was to change, their position is subject to change as well. Perhaps right before impeachment they would say, "I may have misspoken..." The swamp is slowly being drained I hope.....


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Prowl H2O at a max rate of 4.2 qts per acre per year. I spray 2 qts in the Spring just after I burn my field but before greenup. I have had great results. I don’t worry about the Fall application because I spray Glyphosate in February and then burn the field which removes any Winter weeds. This gives me a very clean first cutting.


----------

